# Green Diamond Aerosystem



## sgrowdum (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone used it? Pros? Cons? Video looks good and 3.75lb is a good yield I would say. Maybe with some OG/C99 etc. and some more dedicated lights it would produce more. At $2500 it's a little steep but not that far out of reach. I wonder what two 600's in hoods with no glass turned vertically would yield.. Of course assuming you had just the one setup. 4lb yield would net 1.5GPW

I'm weary about using light movers though. I have this overwhelming feeling they will just produce a bunch of larf.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 30, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Anyone used it? Pros? Cons? Video looks good and 3.75lb is a good yield I would say. Maybe with some OG/C99 etc. and some more dedicated lights it would produce more. At $2500 it's a little steep but not that far out of reach. I wonder what two 600's in hoods with no glass turned vertically would yield.. Of course assuming you had just the one setup. 4lb yield would net 1.5GPW
> 
> I'm weary about using light movers though. I have this overwhelming feeling they will just produce a bunch of larf.


How many plants to fill one? looks like a producer?


----------



## sgrowdum (Aug 30, 2016)

104 plant sites.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow really surprised no one has any in out or experience. Guess I'll have to try it myself.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 1, 2016)

Subbed.


----------



## Atomizer (Sep 1, 2016)

$2650 for essentially a barrel with a vertical pipe in the middle equipped with sprinklers?


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 1, 2016)

Atomizer said:


> $2650 for essentially a barrel with a vertical pipe in the middle equipped with sprinklers?


Sucks doesn't it? It doesn't even come with the pump. I was going to try the 300 pump on a few of these. Youre paying for the panels more so than anything else. Damn molding costs..


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 2, 2016)

Check out my home made set up...I did for a few hundred bucks...Styrofoam roofing nails and tuct tape...sounds and looks redneck but it works for me..I responded to a post here under "Does vertical need less watts" and put a few pics there too... it might give you some ideas on a system of your own...Cheers!


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

This is brilliant! Same concept only 1/4 of the price. I'll have to do this instead and mind a way to rotate it.


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> This is brilliant! Same concept only 1/4 of the price. I'll have to do this instead and mind a way to rotate it.


I've used a small electric motor from a rotisserie on the BBQ to turn light movers in grow systems before, they are pretty cool because if they start feeling too much resistance, they start turning the opposite direction, so if you set it up and do not want to just go in circles because of your watering system restrictions this might be the way to go.

Something to put under that drum could be an old wheel bearing and hub from a 4 by 4 Chevy truck, most garages throw them out after they change them. They're too worn out for a car but could work out for a long time in an application like this. All you would have to do after is to mount the small electric motor and the hub on a piece of wood or something. Throw in a few pulleys and belts and you might have something going on. This is just off the top of my head and a brainstorm for you. Hope it helps though!


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

That is an excellent idea. I was also thinking about using an old drill. I like the drill becuase of the torque. I plan to stack two on top of each other and invert them. It will be slightly heavy.


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

That's true, the grill does have torque. But they are made for short bursts of power and not long term use like 12 hours at a time. It will burn out or the motor will seize and possibly cause a fire. The small electric motors I'm talking about turn at approximately 6 RPM and are made to handle Heat and long term use I believe.

IMO that system acts the same way as if you were to use a light mover in a stationary Garden. The only benefit of that system is possibly a simpler watering system.

And I think that the lack of constant light intensity might cause a lot of larf. But that's just a guess, I might be wrong.


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

Lol I just got a mental pic of 100 plants turning as fast a a washing machine drum...so if the plants Don t grow by themselves, they would stretch out by centrifuge!!


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

Agreed. Any idea where to buy just the motor? Also The larf is a huge concern of mine but it doesn't seem like that's an issue from the first link. Bud quality looked good. Also I would argue that the available canopy is much larger with two of these towers (4 barrels total) which would be a massive benefit including the ease of watering.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

Also you say you have used light movers. Have you experienced larf before?


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm not sure where you could get the motor, I'm sure you have a neighbor or somebody you know that never uses their rotisserie on the barbecue, but here's a picture of mine.

And no I haven't experienced any larf with light Movers. But at the same time, back when I was less experienced, I would overdo it on the lights. So I can't tell how efficient the light movers were...sorry


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

Makes sense. Doing some quick research it doesn't look like using a mover is really that bad of an idea. What motor is that from? A rotisserie?


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

My first al small-scale experience with vertical was building 8 Styrofoam boxes that were 24" high x 24" wide and 6" deep. All sides were sealed except for an open top and perforated bottom for runoff. They would hold 10 plants each if I remember right..I filled them with perlite and hand watered. I stood them around a 400 hps in an octagon pattern. They got front heavy after a few weeks and had to put a type of knee brace to hold them upright. The strain was milky way..I yielded 613 grams..this is 10-11 yrs ago...with GH nutes and No extras..I was broke as fruck..

The benefit was that I can move the bulb up or down every day..and the boxes close or further from the light...so you have max light intensity ALL the time...you can scale it all up or down according to grow space...

Oh and in retrospect I wish I would have made the top and bottom interchangeable, so I could flip the Box around every few days. Then your buds don't get that weird upright curl, and both sides get exposure.


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Makes sense. Doing some quick research it doesn't look like using a mover is really that bad of an idea. What motor is that from? A rotisserie?


Yep..inside a rotisserie housing..


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

Slick idea. My next setup will be semi "commercial" I'm shooting for 5lbs every 3 months. I'm assuming I can get 2lbs a barrel minimum from my design (40 plants @22 grams each) It might be a little fluffier than I prefer with the barrles moving but I don't think its that far off. Then again that's 2 GPW using 1800W which seems damn hard.


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

Good luck my man! Hopefully it all works as planned. I've tried a lot of things in theory and projected the final results. But the real life trials really exposed the benefits and downfalls of every system. I will keep track of your posts and try to help if I can every step of the way.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks man. I'll make a proper thread when I am settled in.


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

But it's possible, I don't know if you read my post in another category here? But my yields are between 2.15 and 2.25 gpw... my system is explained a little bit in that post. I've answered a few questions under the category " Does growing vertical take less watts" maybe it's going to help you make a few decisions before you proceed. Or maybe a few new ideas.


----------



## sgrowdum (Sep 5, 2016)

I did see that. Do you have any pics of your finished product?


----------



## sezar29 (Sep 5, 2016)

No I don't right now, it was all in my last cell phone that I had, and it crapped out on me three or four weeks ago. It was an Android and I never backed it up or saved it 2 cloud. But I will by Oct 15


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 8, 2016)

A pottery wheel would be a good way to rotate. Plenty of torque and variable speed. I'm assuming this is where most of the cost in the system is.


----------

